

Study shatters myths on personal Net use at work - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/webguide/internetlife/2008-06-18-work-net-use_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

======
edw519
They forgot to ask one key question in the study, "Did you get your work
done?"

------
redorb
this was back in 2006, how much as changed?

